# Porn



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 5, 2009)

This is something I'm wondering about. How many furries are into regular porn? I won't look at furry porn at all, but for somebody who does, do they look at it exclusively?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Interesting. As far as furry porn goes, it's attractive to me because of the artistic side of things. Good art, to me, is far more important than the general idea of bumping hips. With that in mind, the only porn I tend to save happens to be of the furry variety - As for real porn, that's literally at every turn on the internet - Just fire up XTube or something. In general, it's a little of column A, a little of column B for me. I don't exclusively seek out either.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> This is something I'm wondering about. How many furries are into regular porn? I won't look at furry porn at all, but for somebody who does, do they look at it exclusively?


 I only view Regular porn.


----------



## Conker (Nov 5, 2009)

I DON"T LOOK AT PORN BECAUSE GOD IS WATCHING

:V

Also, I love your avatar. Revy kicks some major ass :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 5, 2009)

Conker said:


> I DON"T LOOK AT PORN BECAUSE GOD IS WATCHING
> 
> :V
> 
> Also, I love your avatar. Revy kicks some major ass :3


 Hellz yah.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 5, 2009)

Conker said:


> Also, I love your avatar. Revy kicks some major ass :3



Indeed she does.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 5, 2009)

I look at regular porn and even have an account with XTube (been with them for about a year, two years at most.)

So, which do I like better? Depends.

I like furry art because it tends to be exotic, and the emotion of the characters is visually pleasing. Real porn is just as good provided people actually start showing their faces more often.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 5, 2009)

I watch both, though normal porn I prefer kink-specific and rather hardcore stuff. I can't just watch two people fucking anymore...

I normally view furry porn, and there for a while pretty much exclusively...


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

i dont look at porn, cause my parents would kill me! and bann me from the net forever!
but i do draw yiff, but cant look at others yiff. so thats it for me.


----------



## ADF (Nov 5, 2009)

As bizarre as this sounds; regular porn feels "dirty" to me and I don't look at it, as if it is much more inappropriate than drawings. I only really look at drawn stuff; which is mostly furry themed.

... Don't ask why I don't know either. I would think it would be better to be caught by your parents looking at normal porn than yiff.


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 5, 2009)

I watch Yuri.   Real porn the girls are not innocent enough and Furry porn involves too much body hair.  And they're animals..


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 5, 2009)

Yaoi and yuri for me. >.<


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 5, 2009)

Unicorpse said:


> Real porn the girls are not innocent enough



Read: they don't look 12 years old.


----------



## furryfan917 (Nov 5, 2009)

it depends on what i'm in the mood for really.


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Read: they don't look 12 years old.




They look closer to 15, not a child but not a real adult.  I am 16 so that's my age range anyway. Get offa my Asian womenz.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 5, 2009)

I REALLY DO NOT VIEW AND/OR ENJOY REGULAR PORN.

I only like furry porn.
mostly because I like snuff, tentacles, egg laying, and unbirthing.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 5, 2009)

hmmm well if i look at porn i have a small stash of vixen erotica. I admit it.


----------



## Dass (Nov 5, 2009)

*NO, TYVM*

(incoming mockery in 5, 4, 3, 2...)


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> mostly because I like snuff, tentacles, egg laying, and unbirthing.



I don't really mean to pick on you, but now that you mention it, I've often wondered what people with those kinds of interests would have done before the advent of illustrated pornography. :/


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I REALLY DO NOT VIEW AND/OR ENJOY REGULAR PORN.
> 
> I only like furry porn.
> mostly because I like snuff, tentacles, egg laying, and unbirthing.



see i like that kinda stuff, but I havent looked at it since 2005. 
but i remember it though.


----------



## ADF (Nov 5, 2009)

A good thing about drawn porn is it is entirely customizable and there isn't anyone selling their body as a result of it, with real porn you have to take what you can get and every image is a real person being exploited.

I suppose it goes to partially explain why I have a problem with it.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

that kinda ,makes sense to me. but i guess everyone has thier own view of porn. see i'm in a very christian family, as i'm the black sheep, since i like the fury porn. but needless to say, we all have our views.


----------



## Liam (Nov 5, 2009)

Normal drawn porn is good and all.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 5, 2009)

ADF said:


> every image is a real person being exploited.



How are people exploited by porn?


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 5, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> that kinda ,makes sense to me. but i guess everyone has thier own view of porn. see i'm in a very christian family, as i'm the black sheep, since i like the fury porn. but needless to say, we all have our views.




I don't want to be starting fights, but you probably like furry porn BECAUSE you're from a rigid christian family.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 5, 2009)

very possibly! you are prolly right! theres are 95% chance of that. though i've always been the rebel girl in the family*smiles*


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 5, 2009)

I like porn that takes place between to humanoid-yet-not-actually-human things. So like people with so much gear that you can't tell if there's a person underneath, robots, and furries.

Not into "regular porn," personally.


----------



## ADF (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> How are people exploited by porn?


I suppose it depends on your perspective, someone in need of money being paid to perform sexual acts on camera seems exploitive to me, it's not really a profession those with self respect would go into unless they were desperate. 

Of course there are those who choose to whore their bodies for money.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> This is something I'm wondering about. How many furries are into regular porn? I won't look at furry porn at all, but for somebody who does, do they look at it exclusively?



Why would you do that?  That's disgusting.  D:

(Meh, every once in a while.)


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

I watch both.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 5, 2009)

ADF said:


> I suppose it depends on your perspective, someone in need of money being paid to perform sexual acts on camera seems exploitive to me, it's not really a profession those with self respect would go into unless they were desperate.
> 
> Of course there are those who choose to whore their bodies for money.



It's really no different than doing a sex scene in a real movie. The problem with prostitution isn't even the sex, but the hideous way that prostitutes are treated while on the job. Porn stars don't have to worry about getting shot full of heroin or abused, or having to abort any accidental pregnancies to keep a job.


----------



## SvettlanaLioness (Nov 5, 2009)

Sabby dear, behave! you know how I feel about porn! 
You can discuss your thoughts about it, but you know my boundaries!!'
dont push it!


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 5, 2009)

The most exploitative are strippers. They exploit poor horny men to throw their hard earned money away just for some mild action.  Men only are convinced this is exploitative because they are men and don't understand how selling your body feels as a woman.


----------



## ADF (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> It's really no different than doing a sex scene in a real movie. The problem with prostitution isn't even the sex, but the hideous way that prostitutes are treated while on the job. Porn stars don't have to worry about getting shot full of heroin or abused, or having to abort any accidental pregnancies to keep a job.



I'd say the fake sex scenes/nudes in films are a farcry from what goes on in porn, the male actor doesn't actually penetrate the women for one. I'm not saying the people in porn are as bad off as those in prostitution, but it is still a occupation that exploits someone's body in shameful ways.

With a drawing no one is ever harmed.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 5, 2009)

ADF said:


> I'd say the fake sex scenes/nudes in films are a farcry from what goes on in porn, the male actor doesn't actually penetrate the women for one. I'm not saying the people in porn are as bad off as those in prostitution, but it is still a occupation that exploits someone's body in shameful ways.
> 
> With a drawing no one is ever harmed.



Drawings are too far into the Uncanny Valley to be hot. No matter how realistically the people are drawn, they'll never quite look right.


----------



## SvettlanaLioness (Nov 5, 2009)

in my opinion, i feel porn exploits the female or male, and rather degrades them. i guess if drawn for ones own pleasure, i see no harm in it! as i let ,my daughter draw her own furry yiff as she call's it


----------



## Revy (Nov 5, 2009)

Its ok to look at i mean its sexual so it kinda gets a charge out of me...






then i masterbate furiously.


----------



## ADF (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Drawings are too far into the Uncanny Valley to be hot. No matter how realistically the people are drawn, they'll never quite look right.


To each their own I guess, it's of course a matter of personal taste and not everyone's cup of tea.

As I said earlier I prefer drawings for some reason.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 5, 2009)

SvettlanaLioness said:


> in my opinion, i feel porn exploits the female or male, and rather degrades them. i guess if drawn for ones own pleasure, i see no harm in it! as i let ,my daughter draw her own furry yiff as she call's it



It's a chosen profession. People can get out of it any time if they have an objection to it. Hookers run the risk of getting killed if they try to quit, which is why so few do.

Oh, and encouraging your kid to draw porn? FUCKING CREEPY!


----------



## SvettlanaLioness (Nov 5, 2009)

actually, she was drawing it long before i ever knew what it was, so i've just lett her continue. she loves it, so i see no harm in it.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> It's a chosen profession. People can get out of it any time if they have an objection to it. Hookers run the risk of getting killed if they try to quit, which is why so few do.
> 
> Oh, and encouraging your kid to draw porn? FUCKING CREEPY!


It can't be an actual mother and daughter.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It can't be an actual mother and daughter.



I sure as fuck hope not.


----------



## SvettlanaLioness (Nov 5, 2009)

yes it is!!dear.*smiles*


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

SvettlanaLioness said:


> yes it is!!dear.*smiles*


Seriously, you're taking it way too far.


----------



## kashaki (Nov 5, 2009)

Both. Depends on my mood.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 6, 2009)

It's rare for me to look at real porn these days. I guess because most furry porn characters don't have 'imperfections', or something. There isn't much furry porn where the characters are intentionally ugly. Well, there is, but that depends more on your fetishes. XP


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2009)

ADF said:


> I'd say the fake sex scenes/nudes in films are a farcry from what goes on in porn, the male actor doesn't actually penetrate the women for one. I'm not saying the people in porn are as bad off as those in prostitution, but it is still a occupation that exploits someone's body in shameful ways.
> 
> With a drawing no one is ever harmed.


 ... exploits someones body in a shameful way?

An interesting perspective, but I'm not quite sure that I agree with it.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 6, 2009)

Bambi said:


> ... exploits someones body in a shameful way?
> 
> An interesting perspective, but I'm not quite sure that I agree with it.



You're a Bambi fan. You don't matter.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Nov 6, 2009)

I've accidentally stumbled upon both kinds before and they looked boring. :| I blame long-time use of the internet for desensitizing me that badly.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> How many furries are into regular porn?



You mean with humans?

Ugh, gross


----------



## Mojotaian (Nov 6, 2009)

I USED to look at normal porn, but that was when my kinks and fetishes were left undiscovered, then it sorta got... well... boring...
I tend to just stick to furry porn because it seems that it has more of an emotional attachment some of the time, and even so "regular" porn just seems so detached and... just not my thing RIGHT NOW!



SaberLeopardess816 said:


> i dont look at porn, cause my parents would kill me! and bann me from the net forever!
> but i do draw yiff, but cant look at others yiff. so thats it for me.


 
Seriously, if I got caught, my mum would make off with my head, stuff me in a potato sack and hurl me off a bridge. You gotta BREAK the boundaries!!!



Runefox said:


> I don't really mean to pick on you, but now that you mention it, I've often wondered what people with those kinds of interests would have done before the advent of illustrated pornography. :/


 
It's the use of the imagination... and then taking things you see in real life and moulding them to what makes you horny.


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 6, 2009)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> i dont look at porn, cause my parents would kill me! and bann me from the net forever!



I got caught. my crappy computer froze while i had an "image" open... heh...heh...heh...saved me the trouble of having to tell me parents that i'm gay. XD


I switch back and forth between humans and furries...depends on the weather, i guess.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Interesting. As far as furry porn goes, it's attractive to me because of the artistic side of things. Good art, to me, is far more important than the general idea of bumping hips. With that in mind, the only porn I tend to save happens to be of the furry variety - As for real porn, that's literally at every turn on the internet - Just fire up XTube or something. In general, it's a little of column A, a little of column B for me. I don't exclusively seek out either.



Aye, although I have real porn stashed away on the computer too. But to keep it short, I look at both.


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 6, 2009)

I view human porn sometimes. TBH, I did turn the age lock off on my birthday yesterday but I'm not really aroused by the furry porn, I'm actually interested in the artwork. I really don't like it when the artist gets sloppy just because it's porny though.

Also, I feel like there needs to be more...idk, Love in it you know?


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> This is something I'm wondering about. How many furries are into regular porn? I won't look at furry porn at all, but for somebody who does, do they look at it exclusively?



I don't find furry porn hot enough to do anything with, so I enjoy regular porn.


----------



## Hir (Nov 6, 2009)

I prefer furry porn (I'm a lost cause etc.) but I can still watch normal porn and be aroused.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not really into *any* porn...  Just doesn't do anything for me.

I like some furry porn but that's because I like the art.  Might as well be clean; doesn't matter.


----------



## virus (Nov 6, 2009)

How the fuck do you casually look at porn anyways that extends to furry art as well. I don't understand the desire to have to collect something you'll only ever look at a couple times and never will see it again or go "oh yeah I forgot I had that."


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 6, 2009)

Guilty as charged. 

I watch/look at it, both "normal" and "furry".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I prefer furry porn (I'm a lost cause etc.) but I can still watch normal porn and be aroused.



I prefer furry porn too,For the art side of it.  I just don't sit here and fap to it. If I fao to anything it is "human porn" Hence why I have a collection of human porn and bookmarks of human porn sites >.>. It also depends on what mood I am in.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 6, 2009)

dont really wanna say but furry porn is how i found out the whole fandom  also i look at both types


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 6, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I don't really mean to pick on you, but now that you mention it, I've often wondered what people with those kinds of interests would have done before the advent of illustrated pornography. :/



Mind you, _that _ period would have had to have been around when people were drawing on the walls of caves, considering this has been around well prior to the Internet...


----------



## Hir (Nov 6, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> I switch back and forth between humans and furries...depends on the weather, i guess.


Oh look its raining, yiff time!


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 6, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh look its raining, yiff time!



just wait until hurricane season...


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> You're a Bambi fan. You don't matter.


 ... I materialize! /borkborkbork SQUEEKY SQUEEKY!


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 6, 2009)

look at some furry right now


----------



## Dass (Nov 6, 2009)

I should mention again that despite being age of consent I still can't get at the porn.

If I can legally have sex with whomever I want why can I not look at it?


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2009)

Dass said:


> I should mention again that despite being age of consent I still can't get at the porn.
> 
> If I can legally have sex with whomever I want why can I not look at it?


Oh those loopholes!

Trust me, I hate them too.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 6, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I don't really mean to pick on you, but now that you mention it, I've often wondered what people with those kinds of interests would have done before the advent of illustrated pornography. :/



well. I made my own. 


oh and um. plastic eggs and marbles.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 6, 2009)

I only really look at furry porn for the artistic admiration.. 
Really any kind of non-moving thing can't get me off. :<

And fursuit sex doesn't appeal to me.. Giant stuffed animals humping? Noo thanks.

Not to mention there's not a whole lot of decent animated furry porn that's straight. Or M/F, M/M/F. >>

There's some.. fine, but compared to ACTUAL porn.. not enough.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 6, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I only really look at furry porn for the artistic admiration..
> Really any kind of non-moving thing can't get me off. :<
> 
> And fursuit sex doesn't appeal to me.. Giant stuffed animals humping? Noo thanks.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIBTWAVRZyg

your avatar is in this


----------



## Zolen (Nov 6, 2009)

Fine ether ways, porn/furry hentai, depends if I am more looking for at the time.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIBTWAVRZyg
> 
> your avatar is in this


Heh, mine too 

Back on topic-



> I prefer furry porn (I'm a lost cause etc.) but I can still watch normal porn and be aroused.



Pretty much this one for me.


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 7, 2009)

Does anyone look at Human x Furry porn? i mean, mostly everyone is either one or the other... what about humans AND furries in one shot?

  ...its not for me...


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 7, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> hmmm well if i look at porn i have a small stash of vixen erotica. I admit it.


 
Rock on dude. 

I perfer Hentai and furry, becaus it does not compell me to masturbatelike real porn does to me. It more appeals to my fantasies, and emotion. (sorry about my bad spelling)


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 7, 2009)

I prefer written non-furry porn.  Not really that into any kind of porn to begin with, though.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 7, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> written



You're crazy!


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 7, 2009)

O_O iam sry but i cant wack off to a story...i need pictures DETAIL DETAIL DETAIL!


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 7, 2009)

But the descriptions get you aroused. And you can use you'r imagination.


----------



## Kryn (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a huge collection of furry artwork, both clean and porn (ok, mostly porn). I tend not to took at "normal" porn that much


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 7, 2009)

words are words...if i say vagina that doesnt get me going....maybe if it was descriptive enough but i havent found one yet
RP....on the other hand those can get good.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 7, 2009)

"Real" live-action porn is so DO NOT WANT to me.
No interest in it at all. Women in MY pornography? I THINK NOT. And even gay is unpleasant and... flabby/shiny/hairy...urgh.

I prefer yaoi/well drawn (TF2!) or written. Hardly any furry stuff, actually, but I appreciate the artwork.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 7, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I have a huge collection of furry artwork, both clean and porn (ok, mostly porn). I tend not to took at "normal" porn that much


 
Yay iam not alone most of my stuff comes from one site...not fchan thats just a no.


----------



## ADF (Nov 7, 2009)

I suppose the advantages of a story is the characters and actions are formed in the readers mind based on the description, making it a much more catered experience. However stories take time to read and one can often become impatient to get to the interesting bits, images are instant satisfaction but aren't as catered a experience.

I've commissioned images before, so I suppose I get the best of both worlds


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

I like lesbian porn, ;3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 7, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I have a huge collection of furry artwork, both clean and porn (ok, mostly porn). I tend not to took at "normal" porn that much



I have a very large collection of furry artwork, clean and porn, more porn, mainly because porn art is so easy to get, although I am extremely picky about the porn stuff in the fandom, my preference is solo females/males or a couple sharing an intimate moment together, that sort thing, no fecking mass orgies, no super sized anatomy, no bukkake. 



FurrIs4Ever said:


> O_O iam sry but i cant wack off to a story...i need pictures DETAIL DETAIL DETAIL!



I can't wack off to pictures or stories, which is why I wack off to human porn, I must have audible sound and movement.


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 7, 2009)

Understandible


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 8, 2009)

Regular porn sucks about 99.9% of the time. It's kind of like watching misshapen Barbie doll products fuck each other.
And this whole 'hardcore sluts lets come on faces' thing just grosses me out big time. That's not even sex, it's just sticking a penis in something and making a horror show out of it.
I'm not going against the right of such materials to exist or anything (provided no one is mistreated in the course of production), but god damn it's a do not want for me.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 8, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> O_O iam sry but i cant wack off to a story...i need pictures DETAIL DETAIL DETAIL!



You lack imagination; More detail can be put into a story than can be had in a single image if you play your cards right and have a reasonable understanding of the dynamics of the English language.

Actually, it's kind of funny; I used to write rather disturbing-sounding shorts for my writing class that were awfully detailed in a "certain" way, but in the end turned out benign (like pouring something into a cup, or a day in the life of a toaster). Those were really fun to write, actually - I should do more of them. =3


----------



## CinnamonApples (Nov 8, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Interesting. As far as furry porn goes, it's attractive to me because of the artistic side of things. Good art, to me, is far more important than the general idea of bumping hips. With that in mind, the only porn I tend to save happens to be of the furry variety - As for real porn, that's literally at every turn on the internet - Just fire up XTube or something. In general, it's a little of column A, a little of column B for me. I don't exclusively seek out either.



^ More-or-less this. Although I do get-off to a lot of stories if the writing isn't atrocious.


----------



## Slade (Nov 8, 2009)

I like furry porn for the images, but full video is more fappable, so normal stuff is good too.


----------



## themnax (Nov 9, 2009)

nothing against its erotic intentions, but as with a lot of other things, 90 percent of it is oh so disappointing.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

real porn is boring its like first vid "oh holy crap there fucking" second vid "cool new people fucking third vid "hmm look more fucking forth vid "hey a porn movie...wow this is lame all there doing is fucking and the acting sucks FAIL"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> real porn is boring its like first vid "oh holy crap there fucking" second vid "cool new people fucking third vid "hmm look more fucking forth vid "hey a porn movie...wow this is lame all there doing is fucking and the acting sucks FAIL"



I fully agree, but it gives us something to fap to. I don't think mixing porn and acting actually works.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I fully agree, but it gives us something to fap to. I don't think mixing porn and acting actually works.



well if adam wan ever gets off his ass and finishes his furry porn movie ill be happy and best of all theres an anthough corgi in it yey


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 9, 2009)

Heh, I find porn to be hilarious.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 9, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well if adam wan ever gets off his ass and finishes his furry porn movie ill be happy and best of all theres an anthough corgi in it yey


 
I think Adam Wan did that corgi animation with the two on the bed....Bow chicka bow wow.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 9, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I think Adam Wan did that corgi animation with the two on the bed....Bow chicka bow wow.


Ha, the one that I found? If that's what your talking about... Yes, I love that one. It was getting in and out of my head all day today. You know how fricken hard it is to do calculus and have that stuck in your head?


----------



## ADF (Nov 9, 2009)

I wasn't going to say anything, plus this really isn't on topic; it's just porn related.

Does anyone else think bobby123 needs to slow it down a little? If you recognise the name you know exactly what I am talking about. I browse the transformation and dragon themed areas of FA and his favourite theme has been all over the place for weeks. It is like he had taken it upon himself to fill FA with this subject.

I know to each their own and I don't have to look at it, but these sections are being flooded with his stuff; and even people I watch have been getting commissions from him. How much money for commissions does this guy have? :shock:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

ADF said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, plus this really isn't on topic; it's just porn related.
> 
> Does anyone else think bobby123 needs to slow it down a little? If you recognise the name you know exactly what I am talking about. I browse the transformation and dragon themed areas of FA and his favourite theme has been all over the place for weeks. It is like he had taken it upon himself to fill FA with this subject.
> 
> I know to each their own and I don't have to look at it, but these sections are being flooded with his stuff; and even people I watch have been getting commissions from him. How much money for commissions does this guy have? :shock:



Yeah I heard about him, but I don't search for his stuff and I often ignore the recently posted stuff on the home page unless something catches my interest.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 9, 2009)

Yo, could somebody explain to me the draw of yaoi? I never quite understood this either. What's the point of gay porn where the men just look like flat-chested women?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Yo, could somebody explain to me the draw of yaoi? I never quite understood this either. What's the point of gay porn where the men just look like flat-chested women?



Some people like girly bois.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Some people like girly bois.



In real life, even the girliest guys still look like guys. With animu, you might as well be watching lesbians.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> In real life, even the girliest guys still look like guys. With animu, you might as well be watching lesbians.



I've met more girls that are into that stuff than boys.....actually, I havent met any guys into that stuff.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I've met more girls that are into that stuff than boys.....actually, I havent met any guys into that stuff.



That's understandable. In my experience, girls tend to be drawn to effeminite guys because we...err, they make them feel safe. But I've seen plenty of gay guys online who have tons of yaoi pics in their profiles and it just boggles the mind.


----------



## themnax (Nov 10, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Yo, could somebody explain to me the draw of yaoi? I never quite understood this either. What's the point of gay porn where the men just look like flat-chested women?



i think it has the same appeal to girls who like girls as girl on girl porn has for guys who like guys.  or even guys who like both.  at least that's the impression i get from what some of them say.  and i see no reason not to take their word for it.

i've also known guys irl who weren't gay who had the same kind of vanity about their appearance as some girls do.  and really did look like dame fine women, in the face too.

and yes i also know for certain they weren't gay, although some of them MIGHT have been bi.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't seek out any kind of porn at all  Just not my thing... But if I see art of it that is well drawn I can appreciate it for the artistic value ^^;


----------



## LoveRemorsE (Nov 10, 2009)

furryfan917 said:


> it depends on what i'm in the mood for really.


 
//Agree


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

trap on trap action is what yaoi is


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

I look at a lot of furry porn. *gasp* So shocking! But I look at regular porn too but not as often. No sense in looking at something I could do irl basically whenever I wanted to. There's plenty of horny guys and gals down here. And regular porn is pretty disgusting, seeing women who have been fucked hundreds to thousands of times.


----------



## Loken (Nov 11, 2009)

A variety of porn, depends on mood and whatnot.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm into amateurs and POV myself.


----------



## krimv (Nov 11, 2009)

I look at all kinds of porn and furry porn in particular when it tickles my fancy.  I like furry porn when it closer resembles humans than animals...or when it involves tentacles


----------



## Vatz (Nov 11, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> I won't look at furry porn at all


 

I feel so sorry for you, Mr. Ringtail.


----------



## selkie (Nov 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> And regular porn is pretty disgusting, seeing women who have been fucked hundreds to thousands of times.



That's why you watch other people's home videos.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 11, 2009)

selkie said:


> That's why you watch other people's home videos.



In honesty I prefere home or "amateur" video's.


----------



## Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

if its hot, its hot. 
Dats all I care.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 11, 2009)

selkie said:


> That's why you watch other people's home videos.



Then it's amateur shit that I can't wank my shit too. I don't want to hear there crappy ohs and ahhs as they stumble fuck there way to climaxery.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Then it's amateur shit that I can't wank my shit too. I don't want to hear there crappy ohs and ahhs as they stumble fuck there way to climaxery.



You do realize actual porn done at proper porn studios with proper porn stars is all acted don't you? the oh's and ah's from porn stars are fake. just like the tits.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You do realize actual porn done at proper porn studios with proper porn stars is all acted don't you? the oh's and ah's from porn stars are fake. just like the tits.



You do realize he was talking about amateurs and there own home vids don't you? I've been around long enough to know what studio porn and home porn is. It's hard not to tell between the acted and the natural.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You do realize he was talking about amateurs and there own home vids don't you? I've been around long enough to know what studio porn and home porn is. It's hard not to tell between the acted and the natural.


He was dealing with your implied "I can only wank to professional porn".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You do realize he was talking about amateurs and there own home vids don't you? I've been around long enough to know what studio porn and home porn is. It's hard not to tell between the acted and the natural.



I just can't stand fake shit, I prefere real stuff. And yes I did know he was referring to actual home videos. 



Jashwa said:


> He was dealing with your implied "I can only wank to professional porn".



Exactly. Why wank to something that doesn't exist? And by that I mean "The perfect woman"


----------



## pheonix (Nov 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He was dealing with your implied "I can only wank to professional porn".





RandyDarkshade said:


> I just can't stand fake shit, I prefere real stuff. And yes I did know he was referring to actual home videos.
> 
> 
> Exactly. Why wank to something that doesn't exist? And by that I mean "The perfect woman"



Either way it's not as good as the real thing, hence why I go for the furry stuff. I like what's in my head better then both though. It's better for me to imagine what I want then look for it in a porn vid/pic.


----------



## selkie (Nov 11, 2009)

"He"? 

selkie 
  			 			  			 				 			 			Post Crusader
  			 								 				Gender: *Female*

yukyuk


----------



## pheonix (Nov 11, 2009)

selkie said:


> "He"?
> 
> selkie
> Post Crusader
> ...



Used to men on here dood, sorry. lol

Just shows the men to women ratio.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Either way it's not as good as the real thing, hence why I go for the furry stuff. I like what's in my head better then both though. It's better for me to imagine what I want then look for it in a porn vid/pic.



If I am in the mood for porn I will search on Xvideos.com they have both real and amateur stuff. Strangely enough I wont wank off to furry art pics. Most of the time I use my own imagination.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If I am in the mood for porn I will search on Xvideos.com they have both real and amateur stuff. Strangely enough I wont wank off to furry art pics. Most of the time I use my own imagination.



I just find whatever regular porn grotesque unless I'm in a certain mood. Furry stuff is another mood too but it's mostly my imagination as well. Porn is nasty but can't be avoided forever. Gotta have that kick sometimes.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

i cant stand the professional porn the fucking camera moves to much and i rather not see the dudes nuts slapping agents the chicks ass


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Nov 13, 2009)

I like both normal and furry porn but i don't like professional normal porn i like normal porn like the one in Xtube


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 14, 2009)

I perfer furry porn. But I will sometimes watch regular porn. But I dont really find it that exciting. I guess I am more into the artistic types. If any porn is artistic, I like it.


----------



## Gynophile (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like lesbian porn, ;3


 
Me too! Although the problem is the dissapointing lack of real lesbians in them. It's lesbian porn for men who have fantasies about lesbians, not lesbian porn for lesbians.

In reference to the original question, looking at furry stuff has never gotten me off. Then again, I'm extremely picky in the things I watch that DO get me off. I've watched plenty of things that are physically arousing to me, but not so many that are mentally arousing enough for me to "finish" so to speak.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Gynophile said:


> Me too! Although the problem is the dissapointing lack of real lesbians in them. It's lesbian porn for men who have fantasies about lesbians, not lesbian porn for lesbians.



I am  dude so i would not be able to tell the difference  mostly I guess.


----------



## Gynophile (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am dude so i would not be able to tell the difference mostly I guess.


 
Watch some real lesbians get at it and you'll see the difference


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Gynophile said:


> Watch some real lesbians get at it and you'll see the difference


 well real sex is nothing like strait sex in porn as well so you can assume real lesbians would not act like lesbians in porn. xD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 14, 2009)

Gynophile said:


> Watch some real lesbians get at it and you'll see the difference



Does your girlfriend know you watch this?


----------



## Azure (Nov 14, 2009)

Lesbians watch porn? I thought they were too busy hating men.


----------



## Gynophile (Nov 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Does your girlfriend know you watch this?


 
Hmm, I guess I should have worded it differently. I go to this club every weekend that has a drag show on Fri/Sat and about 60% of the attenders are GLBT. There's always "that" lesbian couple that are way into eachother (possibly E/X induced ). Watching that gets me off way more than porn, personally.

Of course there was one instance a few weeks ago. She and I were on break while she was traveling for a couple of months (no phone/internet, so we had no contact). I had a bit of a threesome in my place although it was mostly them getting at it and me watching. But hey, it was fun anyways .


----------



## Gynophile (Nov 14, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Lesbians watch porn? I thought they were too busy hating men.


 
It gets old after a while


----------

